# Tecumseh TC200 won't start



## timoch (Jul 24, 2009)

I bought a small lawn edger at a yard sale. The seller said that it hadn't been used for a couple of years. It has a Tecumseh TC200 2023c engine. If I put gas/mix in the carb air horn, it will start, but will run only a few seconds then quit. I took the carb apart and cleaned it and blew it out, but it still will not keep running. The diaphrams in the Walbro don't appear damaged but may be stiff. I can see no stampings on the carb to indicate the model. I tried seating the needle valve and turning it in 1/4 increments with each restart, but it won't keep running after the initial charge of gas/mix is burned. 

I looked for a carb repair kit on the web, and there are two shown (K10 WAT and K20 WA) that have diaphrams with patterns that match mine, but I have no idea their dimensions. Suprisingly, different vendors using the same part numbers have different assortments, some not including my diaphram.

I looked in parts tree for my engine, and found a Tecumseh number for the carb of 632508 (replacing 632474), but the Walbro site, nor others don't show a kit for it.

I'm at a loss as what to do next. The edger seems to be in otherwise good condition, and I would hate to throw it away. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Get the K20-wat kit, it's pretty much identical to the K10 kit, but comes with some extra parts in addition to what comes in the K10 kit. This will cover all bases. 

Make sure you have a Walbro carburetor, many of the TC200 have Tillotson carburetors.


----------

